# Microphone Feedback With Headphones On



## tuxify

Whenever I try to use voice chat (such as in Counter-Strike or Teamspeak) my microphone seems to be picking up the sounds coming from my computer. The odd thing is that I don't even have speakers hooked up. I think it might have something to do with my onboard sound, as it was working fine a while back. My motherboard is in my sig. Any suggestions?


----------



## tuxify

Anyone?


----------



## tuxify

Ghaa this is really annoying... Bump


----------



## epidemik

Driver issue? 
Try reinstalling the drivers or doing the rollback thing...


----------



## MixedLogik

Could be natural interferance, because the microphone sends a low end radio signal between your mic and internet. This could pick up interferance.


----------



## tuxify

epidemik said:


> Driver issue?
> Try reinstalling the drivers or doing the rollback thing...


Before and after the last time I reinstalled the Mobo drivers it was having problems, so I doubt that's it.



ComputerGuru64x2 said:


> Could be natural interferance, because the microphone sends a low end radio signal between your mic and internet. This could pick up interferance.



How could I fix this?


----------



## BluePlum

What type of microphone is it?


----------



## tuxify

Cyber Acoustics.
I have never had this problem before with these headphones. It just seems like my onboard sound or a setting that I have messed up on my computer.


----------



## BluePlum

Is there something little stuck in the microphone? that happend to my once


----------



## tuxify

No, because when I attached another Mic it picked it up as well. I am positive it's a software problem, not hardware.


----------



## BluePlum

I had a problem with my microphone, whenever i used it on the other end of it there was a sound like a jet engine, i couldnt hear it until i played back a recording, Go into start, Control panel, Speech. Dont close the speech window, IF you dont have feedback while the speech window is open you had the same problem as me, if not i stumped.


----------

